# Wake County Firearms Training Center



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My father-in-law and I visited the Wake County Firearms Training Center earlier this week for their "Facility Orientation" course that is required to obtain a range card at this fine facility. I have gotten range cards from other shooting ranges before, but nothing this in-depth. The instructor, Bob, was a great fount of knowledge and throughout the 90-minute orientation and tour of the facility proved his commitment to safety first!

The facility has 10 50-yd lanes for standing pistol shooting, Nine concrete benches for pistol or rifle shooting, seated or standing, at distances up to 50 yards and Nine concrete benches for rifle up to 100 meters. All range personnel are National Rifle Association of America Certified Range Safety Officers.

The only caveat I have is that each of the 10-lane ranges require you to walk down-range to place and retrieve your targets. I am used to the automatic pulley system. It was quite scary the first couple of times, but the safety-first attitude of the Range Officers is inspiring.

If you live near Apex or Holly Springs, check it out - its open Tues/Thurs 6pm-9pm and Sat/Sun 1pm-6pm.

http://www.wakegov.com/firingrange/default.htm


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, we must have walked right past each other, man. I was out there shooting the same night.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think there is a serious case of deja vu going on here! Did you talk to a big, bald guy about this very topic at your place of employment? I saw someone on the range, and then ran into her again a couple days later. Was that you?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been a member there for a little over a year and think it's a great place. Well maintained and the staff is top notch. Add the fact that they let you shoot as fast as you want and even draw and fire (as long as you're hitting paper) and you've got a great place to shoot. It can take a little while to get used to the "hot & cold" range thing, especially if you're used to automation, but the staff and most of the members are pretty serious about people not handling their weapons during cold ranges, so it's all good.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I forgot about their whole "refer someone and get a free hour" thing. I took my mom in tonight for the class and he handed me a pass for a free hour of shooting. Sweet! Judging by my target tonight, I'm gonna need it. My target was so bad that by the time I got to my .45 I just said "screw it" and started trying out some stuff with it. Safest place in there tonight was in front of my target.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Do they call the range cold on a set schedule? Like so many times an hour, or only when someone needs to change targets?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Do they call the range cold on a set schedule? Like so many times an hour, or only when someone needs to change targets?


Only when someone needs/requests a change.


----------

